# is my old vine a grape vine?



## Cundog (May 2, 2010)

Can someone tell me if the vine in this pic is a grape vine? It hasn't produced grapes in the 10 years that I've lived here, but this is the second year we've had these blooms. If you can help, I'd appreciate it. Thanks 


Jeff Cuneo


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2010)

Those sure look like baby grapes. If you have never pruned them though there is most likely way too much vine there for the grapes to survive as the rest of the plant is most likely sucking the life out of them. Someone here with more experience with vines will chime in probably tomorrow and tell you how to prune them so as that they may actually produce for you, dont know if that can be done now so as to help your grapes survive this year or if its too late this year for these grapes.


----------



## grapeman (May 2, 2010)

Those sure do look like grapes- however they may be native wild ones or they could be a cultivated variety that doesn't get taken care of. If a native variety, most of them are either male or female vines. You have a female, so unless a male one is nearby, the grapes never set. Most cultivated varieties are hermaphroditic - both sexes in the same flower so they are self pollinating and yield much better. If it is one of those, then the reason for no grapes would be lack of care. If they were pruned and you can keep the disease out, then they might produce. Was the vine there when you moved in and does it lok like someone planted it?


----------



## Cundog (May 2, 2010)

It was here when we bought the house. I had no idea vines worked that way. This is a very new subject for me. I'm on for the mead forum and knew you guys would help me out! What you're saying makes sense, but a neighbor who has been here a while said he'd seen grapes on the vine before we were here. What could I do to 'restart' the vine? I may have to start digging around the internet now that you think it is a grape vine. Thanks.


----------



## Cundog (May 2, 2010)

it is off in a corner as if intentional. It used to be on my side of the fence before I replaced the old one. I've cut the thing clean into the ground not knowing what is was because of no grapes. I don't remember seeing those blooms before. Heres a pick of the vine 'body'. Thanks.


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2010)

Well seeing as how you had cut it down and its coming back it might just bare the fruit this year, we assumed you havent touched it and its was just going rampant there cause if there was too much growth of older canes then those cause dont produce any more fruit but are sucking the life out of the grapes where he plant should be concentrating.


----------



## Abrnth3 (Mar 31, 2013)

I have been down that road years ago. I purchased a house and there was a "dead" vine growing all over the west side pf the house. After I cut it all out it cam back with a vengance and only then did I realize it was a grape vine. After a couple of well maintained years I had a beautiful grape yield. I would suggest you start early next spring, prune them back. You should use this year to study all you can on the care and pruning, so that you can do the best job possible and give your vines time to grow out.


----------

